# How can we all collaborate?



## Fernita

¡Hola a todos los foreros!
He visto varias veces que algunos foreros, con la mejor buena voluntad, responden a un nuevo post diciendo:

"Estás en el foro equivocado", "No debes repetir el post" y cosas por el estilo.
Según las normas,* no debemos contestar* a dichos posts *sino informar a los moderadores clickeando sobre el triangulito de dicho post.*

Creo que es la mejor forma de colaborar con la ardua tarea de los mods., pero si nosotros mismos cometemos esos errores, todo se complica aún más.

También sugiero, como lo he hecho varias veces, que colaboremos enviando un PM a quien responda a dichos posts explicando cómo proceder. Siempre que lo hice, me lo han agradecido ya que quienes cometen ese error, es sólo por falta de conocimiento.

Gracias a todos por su atención y espero que los que estamos en el foro desde hace tiempo, *lo tengamos muy en cuenta*.

Es tan solo mi humilde opinión, por supuesto. ¿Qué opinan?
Fernita.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Fernita.
Tienes razón, claro. 
Y voy a entonar un mea culpa, porque yo soy culpable hasta las orejas. De todo lo que dices.
Mi razonamiento (vale, equivocado) era que si podía decirle al newbie que editase su post y corrigiese el chatspeak, uno menos que habría que revisar.
Y no sé en los demás foros, pero el nivel de posts estilo SMS en el Spanish/English es de película de terror.
En fin, mis disculpas a todos los mods por meter la pata.

Alexa


----------



## Argónida

Yo suelo _reportar_ ese tipo de mensajes, pero también es verdad que cuando veo buena intención unida a desconocimiento de las reglas o del funcionamiento del foro en el autor, tiendo a dejarme llevar por un arrebato de didactismo y le contesto con otro mensaje explicándole todo el asunto. Luego los mods me riñen, sí, y con toda la razón. Pero qué le voy a hacer, hay reglas a las que me cuesta más adaptarme que a otras... Haré propósito de enmienda.

P.D.: Lo de resistirme a los _off topics_ divertidos lo dejaré para otra declaración de buenas intenciones.


----------



## Fernita

Hola, Alexa.
No tienes que hacer un _mea culpa_ para nada. Al contrario, justamente fuiste una de las tantas foreras que enseguida comprendieron.
Yo hacía lo mismo hasta que me avisaron cómo proceder.
A todos nos cuesta, como dice Argónida, acostumbrarnos a ciertas reglas.

Sólo es cuestión de controlar el impulso D) y reconozco que a mí también me cuesta. Pero como sé que es una manera de colaborar y está dentro de las reglas, lo hago.

Si a alguien se le ocurre otra forma de colaborar con nuestros mods., bienvenido sea.

Cariños para ti y para Argónida y muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo para contestar y dar su opinión.


----------



## Exxcentrica

Fernita said:


> ¡Hola a todos los foreros!
> He visto varias veces que algunos foreros, con la mejor buena voluntad, responden a un nuevo post diciendo:
> 
> "Estás en el foro equivocado", "No debes repetir el post" y cosas por el estilo.
> Según las normas,* no debemos contestar* a dichos posts *sino informar a los moderadores clickeando sobre el triangulito de dicho post.*
> 
> Creo que es la mejor forma de colaborar con la ardua tarea de los mods., pero si nosotros mismos cometemos esos errores, todo se complica aún más.
> 
> También sugiero, como lo he hecho varias veces, que colaboremos enviando un PM a quien responda a dichos posts explicando cómo proceder. Siempre que lo hice, me lo han agradecido ya que quienes cometen ese error, es sólo por falta de conocimiento.
> 
> Gracias a todos por su atención y espero que los que estamos en el foro desde hace tiempo, *lo tengamos muy en cuenta*.
> 
> Es tan solo mi humilde opinión, por supuesto. ¿Qué opinan?
> Fernita.


 
Hola Fernita: Esto se ha tratado muy extensamente en este hilo que precisamente se llama "red triangle botton". En él participan muchos mods. Muy interesante. 

(Perdón, no me permiten añadir enlaces aún)


Ni sabía que existía, la verdad. Un Pm me parece mejor, es más personal. 



> So, yeah, it should be part of every forer@'s duty, to spend a few minutes every day reporting posts that are messing with the wonderful experience of WRF's.


 
I wonder if this poster was joking?? 

cheers


----------



## Fernita

Hola Exxcentrica.

No he podido encontrar ese hilo al que te refieres. De todas maneras, me parece apropiado que volvamos a abordar este tema debido a la gran cantidad de foreros que aparecen todos los días e incluso para que nosotros mismos refresquemos las normas y las respetemos.

Te agradezco mucho tu opinión y el tiempo que te has tomado para responder.
Cariños,
Fernita.


----------



## Modosita

Fernita said:


> Hola Exxcentrica.
> 
> No he podido encontrar ese hilo al que te refieres. .


 
Hi Fernita, we might change the language so that more people can read this message.

(To find a thread you only have to introduce the word (in this case "triangle" ) in "search this forum" . For the next time...)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=427707&highlight=triangle

Well, this is the thread, I think it is very interesting too, *exxcentrica*, as all the mods, well, not all, but many, give their opinión.

I don't hink though, that any forer has "the obligation" to collaborate. Possibly the wording was a little too drastic. After all, we already, all of us forers, collaborate for free.

saludos


----------



## Paquita

De acuerdo contigo, Fernita, un PM es lo mejor cuando el hilo es enmendable, los nuevos nos lo agradecen siempre. La mayor parte necesitan ser guiados como lo fuimos nosotros, y así poder guiar a su vez, formando esta entrañable cadena de voluntarios.
Gracias a ti por abrir este hilo.


----------



## Fernita

Hi, Modosita! Good to see you here!

You are right as regards the title of this thread. But as you may have realized, the minute you enter this thread the title is different and says: How can we collaborate? And, to my mind, that doesn't sound drastic at all. I tried to change it but I couldn't.

Anyway, what I mean to say is that we must respect Rule 6 which says:
"Report posts that use inappropriate language or belong in another forum by clicking on the report-a-post icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the top right corner of each post. This will help to run the forum smoothly."

The idea of sending a PM is just my suggestion. It's not a must, of course, and as such, it's up to the foreros whether to do it or not. 
Personally, I do it as often as I can as a way of collaborating.

Thanks for you opinion!
See you!
Fernita 

Hi, Paquita! I'm glad you agree with me on sending a PM. Nobody is obliged to do it but it helps a lot. 
And thanks for saying you find this thread interesting although I know the subject has already been addressed before. 
See you!
Fernita 

Edit: the title of the thread should be *"How can we all collaborate?"*


----------



## Modosita

Fernita said:


> And thanks for saying you find this thread interesting although I know the subject has already been addressed before.
> See you!
> Fernita
> 
> Edit: the title of the thread should be *"How can we all collaborate?"*


 
Hi again, Fernita, I think the thread is very interesting indeed, as one can never say often enough what might otherwise not be understood.

I congratulate you on the change of the name of the thread!

saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Pues, ¿sabéis qué os digo?
Que me gustaría no tener la impresión de que cada vez que reporto un post los mods piensan "oh no, ya está otra vez aquí la pesada esa".


----------



## belén

alexacohen said:


> Pues, ¿sabéis qué os digo?
> Que me gustaría no tener la impresión de que cada vez que reporto un post los mods piensan "oh no, ya está otra vez aquí la pesada esa".



Tranquila, que si eres pesada te lo haremos saber 

Ahora en serio, la verdad es que si reportáis con sentido común y criterio, que es como suele ser porque en general los foreros podemos presumir de ser bastante sensatos, estamos encantados de la ayuda que nos prestáis.


----------



## Fernita

Thanks, Belén, for letting us know that you mods. appreciate our help! And that you'll let us know when we're bothering you.

Thanks, Modosita! Yes, the title of the thread is better now.  And it was a good idea to post in English, too.


----------



## Argónida

alexacohen said:


> Pues, ¿sabéis qué os digo?
> Que me gustaría no tener la impresión de que cada vez que reporto un post los mods piensan "oh no, ya está otra vez aquí la pesada esa".


 
Igualito igualito me pasa a mí. Sin embargo, cuando no lo hago y en su lugar contesto al mensaje en cuestión, me riñen y me dicen: "reporta, por favor, reporta". Pero es verdad que no puedo evitar esa sensación de estar molestando cuando le doy al triangulito rojo.


----------



## Paquita

Argónida said:


> esa sensación de estar molestando cuando le doy al triangulito rojo.


 
Creo que molestamos menos reportando con él que dejando las cosas tales como son ... A veces los hilos mal empezados reciben respuestas que luego los moderadores se pasan horas desenmarañando...Mejor cortar en vivo...


----------



## Jana337

Paquit& said:


> Creo que molestamos menos reportando con él que dejando las cosas tales como son ... A veces los hilos mal empezados reciben respuestas que luego los moderadores se pasan horas desenmarañando...Mejor cortar en vivo...


Indeed. It is extremely easy to ignore a report we do not agree with. If someone consistently reports things we do not consider notable, dropping him or her an explanatory PM is not difficult either - and it happens so rarely...


----------



## zebedee

Paquit& said:


> A veces los hilos mal empezados reciben respuestas que luego los moderadores se pasan horas desenmarañando...Mejor cortar en vivo...



Exactly. A quick report received on time makes a thread much easier to moderate than if you add a kind explanation/reproach to the newbie in the thread itself because the explanation usually garners more posts within the thread and then all of them, unfortunately, need to be deleted.




			
				Fernita said:
			
		

> The idea of sending a PM is just my suggestion. It's not a must, of course, and as such, it's up to the foreros whether to do it or not.
> Personally, I do it as often as I can as a way of collaborating.


 
It's fantastic that you take it upon yourself to send a friendly PM to a newbie and it might actually be better received than a PM coming from a mod, which could be interpreted as more authoritative (although we always try to be as gentle as possible with newbies). However we would appreciate it if you would report them  through the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too so that we can keep them under our radar for a while to keep helping them whenever necessary. 

You could even write in the report to us: "Chatspeak/duplicate thread/wrong title by a newbie. I've sent them a PM." and we'd be delighted.

Thanks again for your collaboration.


----------



## alexacohen

Zebedee, I've done that, too. 
But some newbies do not take kindly to people telling them "please, do not use chatspeak".
I had one answering "if you are not nice to me, I'll ignore you". It was her second post.
So I don't send PMs to newbies any longer. Just in case.


----------



## zebedee

alexacohen said:


> Zebedee, I've done that, too.
> But some newbies do not take kindly to people telling them "please, do not use chatspeak".
> I had one answering "if you are not nice to me, I'll ignore you". It was her second post.
> So I don't send PMs to newbies any longer. Just in case.



And a wise move too. Just in case.

I was just suggesting to Fernita a way of combining both procedures. If she and others are happy PM-ing newbies, that's great but it'd be good to use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too, so that the mods are kept up to speed and can act accordingly if necessary.

Reading through the parallel thread open in this forum I see there still seems to be some hesitation over using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button, so I'd just like to reiterate what my colleagues have already said:

We're delighted to receive your collaboration through the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, we don't look on it as interference at all, quite the contrary, and together we can all keep these forums the way we enjoy them.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fernita

zebedee said:


> And a wise move too. Just in case.
> 
> I was just suggesting to Fernita a way of combining both procedures. If she and others are happy PM-ing newbies, that's great but it'd be good to use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too, so that the mods are kept up to speed and can act accordingly if necessary.
> 
> Reading through the parallel thread open in this forum I see there still seems to be some hesitation over using the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button, so I'd just like to reiterate what my colleagues have already said:
> 
> We're delighted to receive your collaboration through the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , we don't look on it as interference at all, quite the contrary, and together we can all keep these forums the way we enjoy them.
> 
> Thanks again.


 
Hi, zebedee! Maybe I wasn't clear enough. In fact, I report the post to the mods. and also send a PM to the newbie or not so newbie.
I mean I combine both procedures and the replies have always been satisfactory so far. Newbies reply by saying things like "Oops, thank you. I didn't know about it...". 
From now on, I'll include in the report the fact that I have sent a PM or that I'm going to do it so that the newbie doesn't get PMs from foreros and mods at the same time. 

Thanks for considering it's a good idea in order to help you!


----------



## Argónida

Acabo de darme cuenta de otro de los motivos que a veces me impulsan a responder a un post incorrecto, explicando las incorrecciones cometidas, en lugar de _reportarlo_. Contestar es inmediato, e impide muchas veces que otros foreros menos "escrupulosos" empiecen a contestar. _Reportar_, sin embargo, en muchas ocasiones no tiene como consecuencia la eliminación del hilo de manera inmediata, a veces ni siquiera en un período de tiempo "razonable", lo cual hace que la gente empiece a contestar al mensaje "anti-reglas" y al final sea todo un hilo el que vaya contra las normas de WR. ¿Por qué pasa esto?

P.D.: Hoy mismo he _reportado _un mensaje que abría un hilo en el que se pedía la traducción para un texto larguísimo, en el foro inadecuado, sin proporcionar un intento propio y con un título genérico sin ninguna relación con la duda (de hecho, no había duda). Hace de esto más de dos horas y ahí está el hilo, con dos respuestas y una traducción completa generosamente proporcionada por otro forero. ¿Es que no son razones suficientes para _reportarlo_? Mi primer impulso fue contestar explicándole al forero sus errores, y ahora pienso que en cierta medida quizá hubiera sido más efectivo y educativo que lo que ha sucedido: ha obtenido lo que quería.


----------



## Fernita

Hi, Argónida! I see what you mean. Anyway, I think you *did the right thing.* 
Don't feel disappointed, please! 
I believe it's going to take a long time *to make all the foreros* *understand* *they must report those threads without posting an answer.*
*Not an easy task, right?*
*But let's keep doing it no matter what!*

This is just my humble opinion.
Saludos,


----------

